# Kraftwerk GSD Controversy?



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone on here have any experience with Kraftwerk? If it's not ok to post this or if it is old news then please delete, but I saw this today and thought GSD newjacks might benefit from it.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/303397.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/66439.html


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Before we bought our pup I was looking into them. From just googling and experience from others on different forums...I chose to stay away. There have been some that are happy with their dogs...but I chose a different route.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THe LAST place I would look for the truth is the PDB. Half those people are nutcases in trailer parks, and the other half live there on purpose.

I think they are lying about even being able to afford a dog from that place. There are scumbags everywhere in the dog world.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Some have been happy with dogs bought there, some have been more then unhappy. People need to research themselves and find what they are comfortable dealing with. They have had some nice dogs, one of my boys from a Kraftwerk bred bitch. She was a nice female. Would I buy there? No. I am friends with another breeder in the Pacific Northwest I would get a pup from if I ever wanted a pup.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Not saying anything about the breeder, but what I've always wondered, is with three or four litters a MONTH year after year, who's buying and where are all these dogs they've produced?!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good question but don't suppose many answers will be forthcoming....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

True enough, and that is the purpose of this post: to inform people of what is happening and to see if other's have had any similar experiences. I guess the most important issue here is that even if one finds a breeder they are comfortable with, if they don't know the breeder is a scumbag or a con-artist then they may end up regretting that they didn't have all the facts. I don't know much about Kraftwerk K9 so I am just looking for the truth. Don't take this the wrong way, but to say that there are scumbags in all areas of the dog world, while true, is beside the point. I'm not looking for the half hearted non committal , "there's good and evil all around us," schpeil. 

To Kraftwerk's credit, it doesn't sound like there are TOO many disgruntled puppy buyers out there. Then again, how many is too many? And for the thousands++ of dogs they have bred or imported, (and they certainly should be considered a money making puppy factory,) there aren't many touting the greatness of their dogs either. Where are they? Have they all been left at shelters? Euthanized for temperament faults or illness? Are they all serving valiantly in Iraq and Afghanistan? Inquiring minds wanna know. 




Tina Rempel said:


> Some have been happy with dogs bought there, some have been more then unhappy. People need to research themselves and find what they are comfortable dealing with.


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been doing National level helper work for WDA since 2001. Wayne has had some very nice top level dogs on the podium since then and even before that. I know of several people that have puppies and adults and most have been happy with them. It seems he has been around for a while and does do a lot of breeding, if he was that bad he would have probably been out of business by now. I have also been to his place and he seems to run a very well kept business. I guess he only thing I can tell you is get what ever you want in writing and you should be safe. I for or against him in any way. I'm just you some of my experiences with him and his kennel, thanks


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Being a breeder that has been down this road, I find these topics concerning specific breeders in very poor taste unless the poster has been to the kennel or has a dog from that kennel and has some idea of what they are talking about. Discussing such things in private shows better judgement for sure. Too much of what is said on a public forum is pretty questionable at best. But, that is just the way I see it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Being a breeder that has been down this road, I find these topics concerning specific breeders in very poor taste unless the poster has been to the kennel or has a dog from that kennel and has some idea of what they are talking about. ....





Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... LAST place I would look for the truth is the PDB. ...


I agree 100% with both.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Being a breeder that has been down this road, I find these topics concerning specific breeders in very poor taste unless the poster has been to the kennel or has a dog from that kennel and has some idea of what they are talking about. Discussing such things in private shows better judgement for sure. Too much of what is said on a public forum is pretty questionable at best. But, that is just the way I see it.


Like I said, if this is no appropriate for posting here, please delete it. Let me be clear, I have nothing against Kraftwerk, I don't know enough about them to have an opinion either way. All I know is they breed a lot of puppies. I for one do not see this as being in poor taste as I am only looking for what's true and I don't think I have not posted anything personally that is heresay. I just posted a debate that is already public and ongoing. I was not looking for truth at PBD but that's where these discussions were linked to, nor do I care how this thread turns out, whether it's for or against Kraftwerk. Furthermore, I don't really see how this could be discussed in private. I posted it here because there seem to be some knowledgeable folks that participate and I thought you'd have some insight. If you don't have anything to say, then don't post. I am not particularly interested in a GSDs, never have been. I came to find this thread by chance after looking at Ehret's very nice site and doing a google search. This is just for those that are interested in GSDs and would probably find KWerkK9 in a search.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with Don and Connie about these kinds of threads..... but I still can't help wondering where the thousands of dogs _5 years and less of age_ have disappeared to.

By appearances, no doubt the kennel appears professional, well organized, systematically evaluated, and composed of dogs from noteworthy bloodlines for working performance.

Despite numerous attempts to shed poor light against him, whether to believe those claims or not, is irrelevant to my question. The german shepherd market clearly does not support those quanities and at those prices, only to disappear from the face of the earth.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> ... Despite numerous attempts to shed poor light against him, whether to believe those claims or not, is irrelevant to my question. The german shepherd market clearly does not support those quanities and at those prices, only to disappear from the face of the earth.


I thought it was the usual breeder rumor stuff (and the usual PDB junk). From this, I see that I have no idea at all of what the topic is. :-o


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

I find kennel bashing, especially from 3rd party hearsay, relfects poorly on Vin Chiu. It amounts to gossip and sniping. Please post the evidence to support your allegations which you are making publically here. Nothing worse than busting your guts to maintain a top notch operation only for some internet idiot to cast suspicion over it because he is bored one night.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I can say that I have a VERY GOOD dog that is out of a Kraftwerk bitch. Would I buy one from them? Probably not as I have other avenues that I would pursue before paying that much for a puppy from him. BUT if he had exactly what I wanted in a puppy and a GREAT contract, and I had $$$$$ I'd probably buy a dog from him. 

I always find breeder bashing to be kind of redundant. There usaully is no point other than a pissed off customer venting. 

Courtney


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I just did a bit of obedience with a guy who owns a male by a Kraftwerk male. He's been training at our club for a few months now. At almost two, this is a nice young dog with good potential. His bitework is really nice but what I like about him is he's willing to please and so freakin trainable. And he's pretty to look at. Just a really nice package with good bloodlines.

Laura


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow. LOL. Sounds like you have a chip on your shoulder James Degale Mr. angry guy. Maybe you should read what I posted. I made no allegations whatsoever. Next time read the thread before posting your moronic, bitter and totally off-base response. 



James Degale said:


> I find kennel bashing, especially from 3rd party hearsay, relfects poorly on Vin Chiu. It amounts to gossip and sniping. Please post the evidence to support your allegations which you are making publically here. Nothing worse than busting your guts to maintain a top notch operation only for some internet idiot to cast suspicion over it because he is bored one night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd also like to add that it seems hypocritical of some of you to bash this thread because it mentions a kennel when the first questions to bombard new threads regarding dogs with behavioral problems or questionable soundness are: "what kennel is your dog from" "where did you get the dog" "what bloodlines". What, do you think that mentioning a kennel in those threads is not going to effect that breeder any worse than this thread? Look at the recent AB thread as an example. Gimme freakin' break. Kennels get called out ALL the time on this board in a way that is far more accusatory and defamatory than this information gathering thread. This will be my last post to this thread as a second conciliatory gesture in hopes that it sinks to the bottom. I tried to do this already until Mr. Degale posted his nonsense and I felt I had to respond. But I'm sure you people will keep repeating yourselves on this thread and bumping it to the top, so you only have yourselves to blame. 

The end.


----------

